
If you thought Facebook ads were creepy before, we’ve got some bad news - ptrptr
https://thenextweb.com/facebook/2017/06/27/if-you-thought-facebook-ads-were-creepy-before-weve-got-some-bad-news-for-you/
======
microwavecamera
Time to add one more reason to the list of reasons I don't use facebook.

